# Sexing balloon Rams?



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I just bought a Balloon Ram from a lfs and I hear that they'll pick a partner and mate for life. Does anyone know how to sex them so I can find my ram a mate?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Could you provide some pictures?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I believe it's the same as regular Rams - Males have an extended 2nd or 3rd dorsal fin ray, and females have a pink belly when ready to breed...


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

According to theis site, http://www.geocities.com/yutaka_loo/sexing.html, female balloons dot have a pink belly when ready to breed. But males do have the extended three rays.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Here "HE" is. I think it's a male...










I'm more of a visual person so I'm not understanding what that site is describing. The person's picture of the female is on the small side so I'm not getting it =/ From what I can kinda grasp is that the dorsal fin of the males extend longer to the backside.

I phail... This person's rams are more orangey too. Pretty hot.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

its a boy!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone around Orange County, CA know where to get female balloon rams?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Here "HE" is. I think it's a male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH. I hope you don't intend for that Ram to stay in that tank with those cherry shrimps. It'll make a tasty treat for him!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I worried about that too, but I had him for about 2 weeks now and he seems to ignore the cherries unless they get too close to his food.


----------

